# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Văn Mai Hương chạm trán Phương Vy

## thanhle117

*Văn Mai H**ươ**ng ch**ạ**m trán Ph**ươ**ng Vy*
Thứ Tư, ngày 03/08/2011, 14:43
Sự kiện: Tiếng ca học đường 2011
*Á quân Vietnam Idol 2010 và quán quân Vietnam Idol 2007 s**ẽ** cùng đ**ứ**ng chung trên sân kh**ấ**u.*

Cùng trưởng thành từ cuộc thi Vietnam Idol, cả Phương Vy và Văn Mai Hương hiện đã có những chỗ đứng nhất định trong làng giải trí. Trong khi Phương Vy đã tung ra thị trường 3 album và 1 single với 1 số ca khúc được yêu thích nhất: Lúc mới yêu, Em có biết, Có đôi lần… thì Văn Mai Hương cũng kịp cho ra mắt single Nếu như anh đến sau khi Vietnam Idol 2010 kết thúc không lâu.


_Văn Mai H__ươ__ng và Ph__ươ__ng Vy s__ẽ__ cùng xu__ấ__t hi__ệ__n trên sân kh__ấ__u Ti__ế__ng ca h__ọ__c đ__ư__ờ__ng 2011_

_Đinh M__ạ__nh Ninh - gi__ả__i nh__ấ__t Ti__ế__ng ca h__ọ__c đ__ư__ờ__ng 2008_
Hiện tại, trước đêm chung kết các thí sinh đang luyện tập tích cực để chuẩn bị cho màn trình diễn của mình một cách tốt nhất. 4 ca sĩ khách mời cũng góp phần hỗ trợ các thí sinh để phần trình diễn ghi điểm tuyệt đối.
Cả 4 thí sinh sẽ hát hai bài – một bài tự chọn hát với ban nhạc và nhóm múa, một bài hát với ca sỹ nổi tiếng.

Các tin khác:
choi game 
mang thai 
mang thai thang thu 5 
suc khoe ba bau

----------

